# Cover of Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds



## Morrus (May 15, 2007)

I've attached the front and back covers of the 5th _War of the Burning Sky _ adventure.  My favourite cover so far.


----------



## Vanuslux (May 16, 2007)

Not my favorite cover in the series so far, but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## Morrus (May 16, 2007)

Vanuslux said:
			
		

> Not my favorite cover in the series so far, but very nice nonetheless.




Which one's your favourite?


----------



## DItheringFool (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm...I like this cover a lot!  But it is probably tied with Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar - how can you beat a flaming stag?


----------



## Vanuslux (May 16, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Which one's your favourite?




Of the first five covers, I still like the cover for The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar the best.


----------



## Mitchbones (May 16, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've attached the front and back covers of the 5th _War of the Burning Sky _ adventure.  My favourite cover so far.



Reminds me of Avatar: The Last Airbender...which is a good thing. Very nice work!


----------

